# Communicable illnesses in species.



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Can mice get bugs from ASFs?
I just got a large number of the soft furrs and put them in quarentine,
but I wasn't sure if they could share illnesses.
Does any one know?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the warty things aren't communicable, what type of bugs? I'd assume respiratory stuff is, and mites, but i really don't know.


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Anything in general really.
I was most worried about the respiratory stuff and lice/mites, I didn't even remember the warts.

These guys I just got look a little rough (but then again she was feeding them exclusively cat food)


----------

